# New IVF screening can turn fertility clock back 10 years.



## lillsbills (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2221189/New-IVF-screening-turn-fertility-clock-10-years-picking-embryos-likely-develop-healthy.html

Might be worth a look guys....


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Interesting, but I suspect that if I had had that treatment, or any sort of pre-implantation screening, I would not be a mum now.  My donor sister produced 14 eggs, of which 9 fertilised.  Of those 9, the best 2 were transferred to me and the remaining 7 were not thought good enough to freeze. Of the two that were transferred, only one implanted and became a baby, and that was a chromosomally abnormal embryo, producing my DD with Downs Syndrome.  

EG x


----------

